# Can Jesse Broadwater continue his reign at OutDOOR Field Nationals.



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

How many has he won in a row now?

So impressive to have a run like he has had with all the good archers today.

Will we see a perfect score one day?

DB


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

He has it in his head that he owns this shoot. 6 maybe??? It's been so long I will have to sit down and think hard who won before him...I remember Cuz winning at the Glen...then there's a big blank in my head. I'd about bet on a 560 on either the white, black, or yellow ranges. These three ranges are so flat, I wouldn't be a bit surprised to see more than just Jesse to shoot a 560 if mother nature cooperates and so far the extended forecast looks really good... Anyone know what happened to Jesse at Hamilton, Ohio at the USAA Target Champ. at 90M in the qualifying round???? That was definitely strange.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Unclegus said:


> He has it in his head that he owns this shoot. 6 maybe??? It's been so long I will have to sit down and think hard who won before him...I remember Cuz winning at the Glen...then there's a big blank in my head. I'd about bet on a 560 on either the white, black, or yellow ranges. These three ranges are so flat, I wouldn't be a bit surprised to see more than just Jesse to shoot a 560 if mother nature cooperates and so far the extended forecast looks really good... Anyone know what happened to Jesse at Hamilton, Ohio at the USAA Target Champ. at 90M in the qualifying round???? That was definitely strange.


310 from Jesse is strange indeed, I expected it was another typical Ianseo.net error but apparently not. Everyone has bad days I guess.
I think if anyone can take it away from Jesse it would be the Cuz. Not knocking anyone but those 2 are a class above. Then again Wilkey fired only like the 6th perfect hunter round ever last year.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Reo shot one at Mechanicsburg in 09, but it wasn't even a blip on the radar after Jesse pretty much ran the table.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Jesse is a natural and yes, he can continue his domination as long as he desires to shoot a bow! :thumb:


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Nationals shot in a parking lot, boo.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

edgerat said:


> Nationals shot in a parking lot, boo.


So easy you should go show them how easy it done. Everyone shoots the same targets! This really gets old.
DB


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

daniel boone said:


> so easy you should go show them how easy it done. Everyone shoots the same targets! This really gets old.
> Db


 x 2


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

There are no "easy ranges" In archery, "Easy" is a mental process. What you think of it has everything to do with how you will perform. Sometimes the seemingly easy ranges make good shooters fall apart because the pressure is to not fail rather than execute a perfect shot, whereas difficult shots or Ranges can bring out the best in a shooter.
At the Pro Level, the one who is able to focus on every shot being executed without a hitch will usually win. Jesse Broadwater does that very well. 
At the wanna-be level our trick to doing well is, well, the same dang thing! Doing well at the wanna-be level is perspective!

The idea of an easy target or an easy range begins in that troubling space between your ears.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

mag41vance said:


> The idea of an easy target or an easy range begins in that troubling space between your ears.



Wish I could turn that off sometimes.....the part between the ears
Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

:zip:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

edgerat said:


> :zip:


well said


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

How anyone can say Jesee got an unfair advantage is just totally insane remark. It not like he picks the location for this event.

He a great champion and archer and in the end he whos has the highest score wins.
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

who said that?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> who said that?


Comment like this!
Nationals shot in a parking lot, boo. Tony the comment been said so many times due to flat course Jesse has a advantage. Not hard to find those comments from fan club of other shooters. My opionion you dont win five in a row on luck or because course is easier.

DB
DB


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Advantage? Reo didn't shoot the first two days at Mechanicsburg the last time around. he shot a 59, a 60 and only missed I think three dots on the animals. No one really remembers that after Jesse's back to back 60's and only dropping one dot on the critters. Cuz made a couple of mental errors that really cost him or he'd been oh so close. it's anyone's ball game. As for the flat range thing, I love flat ranges myself because it does take some of the variables like side hill, dowhill, and a lot of crappy footing on hillsides. The thing is, You have to "shoot scared" no matter what it's like.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Advantage? Reo didn't shoot the first two days at Mechanicsburg the last time around. he shot a 59, a 60 and only missed I think three dots on the animals. No one really remembers that after Jesse's back to back 60's and only dropping one dot on the critters. Cuz made a couple of mental errors that really cost him or he'd been oh so close. it's anyone's ball game. As for the flat range thing, I love flat ranges myself because it does take some of the variables like side hill, dowhill, and a lot of crappy footing on hillsides. The thing is, You have to "shoot scared" no matter what it's like.


When your disscussing records. I do agree you have to take into account the field range setting over all. To win five in a row. 

Been said the difference between a shooting machine and Jessee is nothing. LOL
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Comment like this!
> Nationals shot in a parking lot, boo. Tony the comment been said so many times due to flat course Jesse has a advantage. Not hard to find those comments from fan club of other shooters. My opionion you dont win five in a row on luck or because course is easier.
> 
> DB
> DB


ohh, now I understand. 

I'm not sure why a flat course would = advantage to Jesse B. I've shot a lot in the area Jesse lives and shoots in. It's far from flat.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Cumberland is what made Jesse and Shane so tough.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> ohh, now I understand.
> 
> I'm not sure why a flat course would = advantage to Jesse B. I've shot a lot in the area Jesse lives and shoots in. It's far from flat.



I do believe some say the PA range where nationals is held is flat compared to other states. Here it in Wasington next year. Long road trip If I decide to go. Need more field in midwest.
DB


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> Comment like this!
> Nationals shot in a parking lot, boo. Tony the comment been said so many times due to flat course Jesse has a advantage. Not hard to find those comments from fan club of other shooters. My opionion you dont win five in a row on luck or because course is easier.
> 
> DB
> DB


Dan, my comment about nationals being shot in a parking lot was a commentary on the fact that I find that kind of field course less exciting than something with big angles and terrain to deal with. Courses like they shoot in Europe on the Pro Archery series. I have huge respect for Jesse's abilities and I am sure he will shoot exceptionally well again this year. Don't put words in my mouth Dan. 
Isaac


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

edgerat said:


> Dan, my comment about nationals being shot in a parking lot was a commentary on the fact that I find that kind of field course less exciting than something with big angles and terrain to deal with. Courses like they shoot in Europe on the Pro Archery series. I have huge respect for Jesse's abilities and I am sure he will shoot exceptionally well again this year. Don't put words in my mouth Dan.
> Isaac


When you post that on a thread about Jesse. How would anyone know this? Maybe start a thread about it next time.
DB
DB


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

I was alway's told that you get out of something what you put into it. Maybe Jesse has an outstanding training regiment and work ethic. Plus a whole lot of loft. (lots of freaking talent). He will continue to win, until he loses the desire to compete.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Uzurmnd247 said:


> I was alway's told that you get out of something what you put into it. Maybe Jesse has an outstanding training regiment and work ethic. Plus a whole lot of loft. (lots of freaking talent). He will continue to win, until he loses the desire to compete.


He grew up on the range at Cumberland Bowhunters, which is NOT flat, trust me...  He has a lot of talent and learned from some great archers at that club! :nod: :thumb:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> He grew up on the range at Cumberland Bowhunters, which is NOT flat, trust me...  He has a lot of talent and learned from some great archers at that club! :nod: :thumb:


 I know some of guys from the Eastern panhandle of WV who shoot Cumberland. The ones that watched Jesse grow up said they knew he was something special from the get go.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> I know some of guys from the Eastern panhandle of WV who shoot Cumberland. The ones that watched Jesse grow up said they knew he was something special from the get go.


That must have been very inspiring to be able to watch Jesse grow into the shooter he's become. I wonder when it was that he became aware that he had that little extra something that would propell him above so many others and allow him to shape the future of the sport?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Jesse was hell on wheels as a shooter even as a kid. Bryan & Darrin did good.
a better person there isn't


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

brtesite said:


> Jesse was hell on wheels as a shooter even as a kid. Bryan & Darrin did good.
> a better person there isn't


Being in a area with such good shooters as Shane wells and other pushing each other has to be a big plus. So many good archers from that area of the country.
DB


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

If Jesse wins the Outdoor NFAA this year, it will be his 7th title and he will tie me for the most all time in Pro Male Freestyle. That would make 7 in a row for Jesse which is an amazing accomplishment. I never won more than 2 in a row. I hope I'm shooting with Jesse when he ties me and I hope I'm shooting with him when he breaks my record. Jesse can flat out shoot whether it is up and down hills or on a flat open range. I love to watch him shoot and he's taught this old dog some new tricks. I wouldn't bet against him but there are a number of guys that will give him a run for it. I'm hoping I'm one of them.


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

What about this Mike...You and Jesse in the top group on the last day to see who win's their 8th in 2013?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Since I wont be attending this year. He will be able to continue his reign.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Pat_from_PA said:


> What about this Mike...You and Jesse in the top group on the last day to see who win's their 8th in 2013?


 The way Mike shot at Eutaw Forest at the Mids on a really tough ass course, don't count him out. 556 back to back on that course is phenominal...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Mike and Jesse are both Field Shooting Machines.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> Since I wont be attending this year. He will be able to continue his reign.


What's wrong, is syrup being embargoed at the border this year? :whoo:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> What's wrong, is syrup being embargoed at the border this year? :whoo:


Yup.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Unclegus said:


> The way Mike shot at Eutaw Forest at the Mids on a really tough ass course, don't count him out. 556 back to back on that course is phenominal...


And I believe he shot a 57 on the Hill if I'm not mistaken. Mike is on his game right now. It's gonna be fun to see.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Spoon13 said:


> And I believe he shot a 57 on the Hill if I'm not mistaken. Mike is on his game right now. It's gonna be fun to see.


Yep, I remember seeing Mike shoot at the MidAtlantics in 1978 at Newport News. I think that might have been his first Pro shoot????? I used to really think it was funny when really slender Mike would beat those baby bulls Ragsdale and Cramer. It would do me good to see him win another one after being gone for a while.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

This really could be some shooting match to have both Jesse and Mike on bale #1 to decide which one of them has the new "record" of most wins of National Outdoor Titles!
Mike is onto his game again this year...that field shooting machine for so many years! Jesse seems to always be on his game, too; along with several others.
This could be the penultimate match up for the title in 2012! Of course, I like to see great scores shot...but the sentimentality within me...is pulling for Mike Leiter, the old guy!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

I shot with my buddy Henry Bass this weekend at Clinton County for the Ohio Archers Assoication State Field round this weekend and I tell you what. He's shooting linghts out. He dropped three shots and all were due to his head up his butt. "didnt set his sight from the prior target" he got second in Redding and seems to still be shooting well. I bet ya the 20 year old is gonna give Jesse a run for his money.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

TH30060X said:


> I shot with my buddy Henry Bass this weekend at Clinton County for the Ohio Archers Assoication State Field round this weekend and I tell you what. He's shooting linghts out. He dropped three shots and all were due to his head up his butt. "didnt set his sight from the prior target" he got second in Redding and seems to still be shooting well. I bet ya the 20 year old is gonna give Jesse a run for his money.



Awesome. I wonder if Perkins from Canada can bring it like he did at Redding. Compitition should be tough
DB


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

It will be for sure. Too bad I used up all of my vacation for Vegas. I'm not gonna make it to nationals. But this weekend was my third field shoot I've shot in and I think I got a good idea of the game. Shot 3 down on the hunter round. I never would imagine how fun a field round would be.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

TH30060X said:


> It will be for sure. Too bad I used up all of my vacation for Vegas. I'm not gonna make it to nationals. But this weekend was my third field shoot I've shot in and I think I got a good idea of the game. Shot 3 down on the hunter round. I never would imagine how fun a field round would be.


You would probably be voted most improved, although since I am extremely familiar with one of your misses on the hunter round, you may not ge the needed votes.


----------

